# More Cyp parviflorums



## parvi_17 (Jun 15, 2007)

Above is a Cyp pubescens. This is such a variable species. This particular plant has never bloomed with these purplish colored tepals before; they're usually the normal color of brown-streaked yellow. The petals are also unusually long - but I love this flower.









Above is a lighter-colored clone of pubescens.









And finally above we have two makasins. Very cute little flowers.

Well that's just about it for the Cyps in my garden this year... the last ones still waiting to flower are the reginaes. 

Joe


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice, Joe. They've all gone by down here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2007)

Nicely captured flowers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 15, 2007)

very nice...thanks for sharing


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 16, 2007)

you have a great collection of them!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2007)

Very well done.


----------

